

Ask HN: What Happened to GitHub Education Pack? - ozcanesen

I am still waiting for my pack (more than a month passed), and i am wondering why? Github sent few template e-mails, thats all.<p>Is this about DigitalOcean? why don&#x27;t they give the rest of the pack and send the do coupon in future?
======
darthVapor
its worth noting that they didn't send me an email with them all. I had to re-
navigate to github's page to get the codes and then sign up on the other
companie's pages.

------
darthVapor
What are you talking about? I got all of mine as soon as I signed up?

